# Expression Design 3 oder andere Photoshop Konkurrenz



## relgeitz (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzen wieder mit Design, und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Photoshop/Illustrator Konkurrenz. Ich will einfach keine 1000 Euro für eine "einfache" Bildbearbeitungssoftware ausgeben. Als IT-Student kann über MSDNAA auf Microsoft Software zugreifen, und hab mir da jetzt mal Microsoft Expression Design 3 runter geladen. Neben CoralDraw soll das die einzig ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für Photoshop sein. 

Ich wollte jetzt einfach ein bissl herum probieren, und da hab ich schon das erste Problem - ich wollte ein Glas aus einem Bild kopieren, und ein neues einfügen. Und geht das? Nein! So eine Art Magic Wand Tool oder dergleichen gibt es nicht, ich kann nicht mal was markieren, und Str+C, Str+V machen. Gar nichts. Kenn sich jemand mit Design 3 aus oder kann mir einen anderen würdigen Ersatz empfehlen - der am besten kostenlos ist... 

LG
rel


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Mai 2010)

Microsoft Expression Design 3 ist ja auch keine Bildbearbeitung im üblichen Sinn sondern ein Vektor-orientiertes Design-Programm.
Es ist eher für Webdesign gedacht.

Ich verwende für Bildbearbeitung immer Gimp.
GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
Mehr Funktionen braucht kein Mensch


----------



## relgeitz (18. Mai 2010)

gimp hab ich schon ausprobiert, als langjähriger Adobe-User muss ich sagen, ziemlich mühsam zu bedienen, und ich weiß nicht ob ich mich da einarbeiten will... 

bin auch schon drauf gekommen das Design 3 nicht das wahre für mich ist - Blend 3 ist natürlich super (bin Usability Engineer). Aber des Design ist schrecklich, werde wohl weiter CS3 (ID und PS) für Grafiken, und Blend3 für Oberflächen nutzen. Dachte mir vll eine billige/kostenlose Alternative zum Mainstream zu finden  - werde mir aber sicher nochmal Gimp ansehen, gibt da ja ne tolle video tutorial seite.


----------



## Bull56 (19. Mai 2010)

aber adobe photoshop... oder adobe flash...ist schon fast ein virus bei dem was man damit ungewollt anrichten kann!

ich finde gimp recht einfach und benutzerfreundlich zu bedienen-leichter als sich in photoshop einzuarbeiten...


----------



## relgeitz (20. Mai 2010)

das problem ist ich bin bei Adobe schon eingearbeitet, nur will ich in zukunft nicht 1000 euronen für eine "einfach" grafiksoftware blächen. man muss sagen was adobe bietet ist gut, wirklich gut, hab jetzt nach längerem suchen, und probieren nichts gleichwertiges gefunden.


----------



## shengli (21. Mai 2010)

Es müssen keine tausend Euros ausgegeben werden, da es eine Student-Edition von Photoshop gibt.
Diese kann man jedoch leider nicht komerziell nutzen. 

Für Gimp existiert eine Photoshop ähnliche Benutzeroberfläche, sofern man der englishen Sprache etwas mächtig ist.

Hier mal der .:Link:. dazu.

// _Ok dessen war ich mir nicht bewusst._


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Mai 2010)

shengli schrieb:


> Für Gimp existiert eine Photoshop ähnliche Benutzeroberfläche, sofern man der englishen Sprache etwas mächtig ist.
> 
> Hier mal der .:Link:. dazu.



Würde ich nicht mehr verwenden - 2.2.8er Version ist schon SEHR alt und es fehlen vor allem die neuesten (sehr guten) Funktionen der 2.6er Version.


----------



## relgeitz (21. Mai 2010)

ich würde mir auch die studenten version nicht kaufen, cs5 = 600 euro, bin ich den wahnsinnig? 

leider hab ich mich schon sehr an die photoshop bedienung gewöhnt, für flash/silverlight nutze ich jetzt jedoch blend3. english sollte kein problem sein, als halb brite - nutze ps auch nur auf english


----------



## shengli (21. Mai 2010)

Dachte eher an die CS 4er Version. Meine die kostet um die 200€. Das ist zwar immer noch viel Asche keine Frage. Jedoch immerhin 80% Ersparnis! 

Kenne die Problematik selbst sehr gut. Versuche mich auch gerade mit Gimp und komme damit mal überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

hab derzeit die CS3, und ne kollegin hat mir gesagt, es ist nicht viel um zwischen C3/4/5 - also bleib ich bei CS3. Grafiksachen mit Photoshop, Vektor/ID-Design mit Illustrator, Websites/Flash/Silverlight mit Blend3. Sollte passen. Gimp ist leider nichts für mich, wer damit umgehen kann okay. Will mich zwar nicht fanboy-mässig auf was versteifen, aber wenn es gut für mich funktioniert, dann funktioniert es gut für mich


----------



## CHESSBOARDER (11. August 2010)

Hallo regleitz,

also ich habe von 1995-2002 mit Photo-Paint von Corel gearbeitet. Selbst heute muss ich noch sagen, daß dies der stärkste Photoshop-Konkurrent ist. Funktionen und Features ohne Ende. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, daß Photo-Paint überladen ist. Es hat sogar heute noch Funktionen, z.B. der Objekt-Verlauf (ideal für Fotomontage), was ich in PS auch heute noch vermisse.

Was mich damals zum Umstieg von Photo-Paint auf PS bewegt hat, kann ich dir leider nicht einmal sagen. Vielleicht weil es "jeder Hans und Franz" benutzt und auch damals schon Standard in der Fotobearbeitung war. Den Grund dafür weiß ich bis heute nicht. Vielleicht ist es die Geschwindigkeit von PS, vielleicht aber auch nur das Marketing.

Lass dir das wirklich gesagt sein: Photo-Paint muss sich in keinster Weise vor Photoshop verstecken. Selbiges gilt für CorelDRAW in Bezug auf Illustrator.

Ich kann nur hoffen, daß Photo-Paint mittlerweile nicht auf dem Abstellgleis steht, da Paint Shop Pro (welches ja Corel übernommen hat) immer stärker wird. Ist allerdings ggü. Photo-Paint ne "andere Welt".


----------

